# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  أوبريت بكرة | فيديو , كلمات , صور  |

## دموع الغصون

أوبريت بكرة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyZ2K8tEwC0&feature=player_embedded

غناء عدة نجوم 
*تقريبا 30 فنان عربي وأجنبي* 
منهم :
*كاظم الساهر , تامر حسني , صابر الرباعي , شيرين , Akon , نانسي عجرم , مروان خوري , وائل جسار 
ديانا كرزون , اصاله نصري , فايز السعيد ... وغيرهم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

من كلمات : ماجده الرومي .. 

مشارك فيها الكلمات .. كريم العراقي .. د. نشوى جرار

*ونترككم مع الكلمات 
*
---

جايى بكرا نهار جديد، نفرح فيه ويفرح فينا
نزرع الأرض مواعيد وحب أمل وين ما مشينا
وبكرا تجمعنا الأيام على الخير وع السلام
يادنى سوا سوا، سوا منلون الكون بأغانينا

مين القال ما نقدر، نغير وجه الكون
شو تقول لو محين ، الظلمه بصباحات اللون
آمن! ع كل المفارق، تضحك لينا الطرقات
وإنو ولا ولا حدا مارق، مرقة غيمه ب هالحياه

نقدر نوصل حتى الشمس
اللي نحتاجه الايمان.. الحب ونكران النفس وصداقة كل الاديان

من كل عرق ومن كل جنس
صحي ضميرك يا انسان
بكرا اللمه الحلوه تعود نزرع كل الارض ورود

بكرا يومك يا بلادي نملا الفرحه بكل مكان
نبنى المستقبل لولادي يعيشو بخير وامان

جايى بكرا نهار جديد، نفرح فيه ويفرح فينا
نزرع الأرض مواعيد وحب أمل وين ما مشينا
وبكرا تجمعنا الأيام على الخير وع السلام
يادنى سوا سوا، سوا منلون الكون بأغانينا

كلما صباح يهدينا وردى وشمس نهار جديد 
صوب الجاي يودينا مهما بكرا يكون بعيد
فى أحلام بتناجينا وفى ضحكة بتنادي
والاحزان نقدر بأيدينا نغيرها نقطه تحول عيد

نحنا صوت الخير شمس الأيام
نحنا يوم جديد ، راية سلام
نحنا نايات الحب وروح الأنغام
نحنا ألف ليلى وليلى من شرق الأحلام

مستينا جناح الهوا بكرا نكون احلى سوا
افتح ابواب الامل ليل العتمه انتهى

احنا ولادك يا بلاد يا بلاد
يا شمس يا شموسه يا حلوه عروسه
نتمنى بكرا السلام تنور علينا شموسا
وانا وصحابى الحلوين احمد وعيسى وموسى
واطفال العالم كلو خد السلام نبوسه

جايى بكرا نهار جديد، نفرح فيه ويفرح فينا
نزرع الأرض مواعيد وحب أمل وين ما مشينا
وبكرا تجمعنا الأيام على الخير وع السلام
يادنى سوا سوا، سوا منلون الكون بأغانينا

يا بلادي . . بحبك يا بلادي

اه ااااه بحبك يا بلادي

----------


## دموع الغصون

صور الفنانين في أوبرت بكرا-صور جميع الفنانين المشتركين في أوبريت بكره
*اوبريت بكرا تم اصداره في تاريخ 11/11/2011 
لكي يلفت اهتمام الناس والمشاركين الي فيه 30فنان
بعد استبعاد ماجده الرومي
المشاركون هم 
 الإمارات العربية المتحدة: فايز السعيد 
المملكة العربية السعودية: وعد
لبنان: نانسي عجرم، مروان خوري، ميريام فارس
الأردن: ديانا كرزون، هاني متواسي
 سوريا: ناصيف زيتون
العراق: كاظم الساهر 
المغرب: أسماء المنور، صوفيا مريخ
تونس: صابر الرباعي، لطيفة
 مصر: شيرين عبد الوهاب، تامر حسني
 ليبيا: شب جيلاني
*





 


 


 


 


ماجده الروم قبل اعتزرها عن الغناء في الاوبريت 
 



 


 


 


 



 


 



 

صور الفنانين في أوبرت بكرا-صور جميع الفنانين المشتركين في أوبريت بكره

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أغنية رائعة بس الفنانين المشاركين هاي أسمائهم ~



لأنه في أسماء مذكورة بـ الموضوع مو مشتركة
واغنية حبيتها جدا خصوصا كاظم يسعدوووووو

اختيار موفق
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

متل ما انتِ شايفه طوق الخبر مجمع من اكتر من مصدر و المشاركة كانت منوعه من غناء وكلمات و غيره 
مشكورة على الإضافة ولفته حلوه من الفنانين بغض النظر شو نوع مشاركتهم ليعملو شي رمزي لحتى يكون بكره احلى

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

amazing obaret

----------

